# Wet dog food suggestions



## SLG (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi there. I am looking for a good quality topper or mixer to add some extra moisture and calories to my senior dog's (he would SO object to that designation!) kibble. I would do a homemade diet but we travel a lot so that's not practical at present, he doesn't hold his weight well on moist food alone, and the dehydrated/freeze dried foods aren't for him. So if any one can recommend a single portion wet food (3-6 oz, preferably in a pouch) to suit our purposes, we'd be most appreciative!

p.s. Also soliciting input for kibbles (in the mid 20s% protein, mid teen% fat, ~3% fiber per vet) to help this guy best gain/maintain his weight through lots of walks and car rides. Thanks for any help!:wavey:


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I really like Fromm's, Nature's Logic and Nature's Variety wet dog foods. They are all pretty good, and my pups love to eat them.

Also, I used to like Merrick from time-to-time, but they were sold to Purina and I'm not going to buy their products anymore.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

A very easy thing to add is low sodium chicken broth. It will smell great and wets the food nicely without adding calories. Beef broth is another thing to try too. You could add the broth to kibble and he would never know it was kibble. Wet food I agree doesn't seem to have the same calorie value as dry.


----------



## NicoleGold (Dec 8, 2015)

I will occasionally buy the Tripett canned tripe dog food to stuff in a kong and freeze to give to my pups as a treat. Mine tend to be hard to keep weight on, too, and I find a 30/20 grain inclusive food is the only thing I can feed without them needing to eat a million cups to keep on weight. I also add water at every meal for each dog, mainly because my aussie will not drink anything on his own so its how I get him extra moisture.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

I second Fromms, very balanced high quality food.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I suggest you think outside the box a little...

A regular kibble - what does does best on - doesn't need to have 20% protein/fat. Depending on the age of your dog and his build - this breed isn't one of those that usually has problems keeping the weight on.....  

But what can be doing is - 

1. Don't add junk to your dog's food bowl. No toppers. When you do that, the dogs will sometimes turn their nose up if you ever are just offering dry food. It creates picky eaters. People sometimes aren't even aware that they are bribing their dogs to eat... 

What is better is feed your dog his food... and then when he's done or at other times of the day, offer the supplement food then. 

2. About supplement type foods. I'm scared of a lot of the canned foods. If you remember the big dog food problem back in the 2000's, it wasn't dry food that was killing dogs. It was stuff added to the moist food. 

That said, I do have a go-to brand and type of canned food that I offer my dogs about once a week. This is Evangers - and the food usually isn't major league processed. There's real meat and usually even softened bones for my dogs to eat. I usually aim for the chicken, salmon, and beef products. 

In my dogs' case - the canned food replaces one of their meals when I give it to them. Lately, it's been a can of meat product and juice per dog, followed up with them splitting a can of salmon. 

3. The "think outside the box" suggestion by the way is don't feel like you have to either homecook for your dogs completely or not - you could randomly offer meats, fish, vegetables, etc to your dog. In addition to the regular kibble, and in separate feeding times from the kibble.


----------

